# Heidi Klum - Was läuft da mit ihrem Bodyguard?



## beachkini (31 Aug. 2012)

​
*Heidi Klum, 39, im Liebesglück? Es sieht ganz danach aus. Denn die Paparazzi-Fotos, die seit heute im Netz kursieren, zeigen die Model-Mama SEHR vertraut mit einem Mann. Wer der Glückliche ist? Ihr Bodyguard Lars!*

Auf den Schnappschüssen ist Heidi mit ihren Eltern und ihren Kids am Strand von Sardinien zu sehen, wo die "GNTM"-Jurorin derzeit die Seele baumeln lässt.

Mit von der Partie ist auch ihr Leibwächter Lars, der vertraut den Arm um sie legt, während die 39-Jährige ihn glücklich anstrahlt. Ungeschminkt, in einem Schlabber-Shirt: Für ihn kann das durch und durch perfekte Supermodel so sein, wie sie ist.

Auf einem anderen Foto sitzen die beiden eng umschlungen auf einem Felsen - und auch mit dem Klum-Nachwuchs Leni, Henri und Johan tobt der gut gebaute Angestellte ausgelassen herum. Schon seit Jahren ist er im Hause Klum angestellt - ging mit ihr durch dick und dünn.

Nach der überraschenden Trennung von Schmusesänger Seal, 49, im Januar war Deutschlands erfolgreichstem Model-Export eine Beziehung zu ihrem "GNTM"-Kollegen Thomas Hayo nachgesagt worden. Doch die Gerüchte bestätigten sich nicht - und die Powerfrau und Werbe-Ikone hat nun ganz offensichtlich eine andere Schulter zum Anlehnen gefunden.

Und die "Project Runway"-Moderatorin ist ganz auf Kuschelkurs: Andere Paparazzi-Fotos zeigen sie beim Oben-Ohne-Sonnenbad im Pool - Seite an Seite mit ihrem Bodyguard, der ihr liebevoll auf den Po klopft.

Er spendet Heidi Trost und Geborgenheit. Und das kann die Alleinerziehende durchaus brauchen ...
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Nicci72 (31 Aug. 2012)

Ja, war doch klar, dass Heidi nich´ lange solo bleibt, oder Wie gesagt, ich bin überzeugt, dass da irgendwann auch noch Nr. 5 kommt. Wo sind übrigens die OO-Pics vom Pool-Plantschen:thx: Heidi iss neben Kate Moss nämlich wirklich die zweite verlässliche Topless-"Hardcore"-Celebrity...


----------



## FCB_Cena (1 Sep. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Ja, war doch klar, dass Heidi nich´ lange solo bleibt, oder Wie gesagt, ich bin überzeugt, dass da irgendwann auch noch Nr. 5 kommt. Wo sind übrigens die OO-Pics vom Pool-Plantschen:thx: Heidi iss neben Kate Moss nämlich wirklich die zweite verlässliche Topless-"Hardcore"-Celebrity...



Mutiert fast schon langsam zu einem weiblichen Charlie Sheen


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

why not?


----------



## Nicci72 (5 Sep. 2012)

Naja, nu so ganz dann doch nicht - wenn ich richtig erinnere war Charlie Sheen vor allem wegen Drogen- und Gewaltexzessen in den Schlagzeilen - und das kann mann Heidi doch nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen, oder???


----------



## ddk (6 Sep. 2012)

weiß einer von euch wo man die bilder sehen kann?


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Sep. 2012)

was die macht ist doch wirklich unwichtig. Diese Frau mit ihrer Wichtigtuerei braucht doch kein Mensch.


----------



## erwinfrank46 (8 Sep. 2012)

in der neuen IN


----------



## duds (25 Sep. 2012)

Wow. sehr nice


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

Altbekannte Geschichte...Manager, Bodyguard, etc. 

Naja, mir kanns egal sein. So hübsch finde ich die Dame nämlich nicht.


----------



## Barricade (25 Sep. 2012)

Mir doch völlig egal was da läuft und zu interessieren hat es uns / mich auch nicht. Als wenn wir alle nicht genug Probleme hätten, um uns mit so etwas dauernd beschäftigen zu müssen / sollen. Jeder lebt sein Leben wie er möchte.


----------

